# pc vs streamer



## pato (May 25, 2011)

hi,
right now i am working with the SB3 streamer
i am sickntired from the weby software and looking for the ultimate solution for playing audio FLAC foles but having a digital output - to a DAC
thanks


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, the oft-reiterated question would be: what is your budget?
Also, what is your tolerance for fiddling?

HTPC setups can do just about anything these days, but It's not always so easy to get them set up to where you're satisfied with everything without having to tweak before every piece of media you play. 

On the other hand, some of the consumer boxes are getting very capable and are basically plug and play, but they have limitations to reach a wider audience and (I suspect) to appease the lawyers behind the licenses.


----------

